# gotta love the .17



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

as some of you know, i had a 17-204 built last year. i got lucky and found a load fairly quick without having to experiment. 30 grain Nagels with a stiff load of Big game powder. i have now shot enough coyotes with it to have formed the opinion that is indeed the PERFECT combo for both instant kills and fur friendlyness.
i've ony shot 7 (i think) red fox and it has been fine other than 1 i shot a couple days ago. it was a low broadside chest shot and it did exit and left a big hole. 
as for coyotes, its a dream combo. shots in the chest are instant,face in the dirt,death. very few need even 1 stitch.
shot these the other day. this is very typical to what kind of damage (or lack of) there is. 
first is the fox. .
2nd and third is a small female shot at about 80 yards.
4&5 are a female shot straight on at 80 yards.
6&7 are a big male shot at 80 yards straight on. (he died right on top of the female :sniper:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yup, looks like a killing machine. Post a few more details on the gun and load. :beer:


----------

